# 6D wi-fi controlling video?



## jamiegila (Dec 2, 2012)

Has anyone tested out the Wi-Fi on the 6D shooting video using a remote device to control the camera? 

I've seen mixed things about it here, one poster suggested that it's disabled based on a minor comment in the manual. And I couldn't find anything in the manual which indicated how to start and stop video, etc with the mobile app. There's one 'hands on' youtube clip that claims this works both in the comments and the guy at the trade show, but it's not demonstrated.

Of course this would be an incredibly useful feature, allowing use of an iPhone or better yet an iPad as an off-camera monitor and controller. With the EOS Utility of course you can control the video, and it looks like the mobile app is built very much the same way ... but I'd really like to hear from someone who has the camera in hand who can vouch for it being possible or not. 

Thanks!


----------



## ecka (Dec 2, 2012)

Review Canon EOS 6D Wi-Fi [Thai]


----------



## prjkt (Dec 2, 2012)

unfortunately if you have wifi enabled, flipping over to video mode displays "Video recording disabled when Wi-Fi enabled" or something similar


----------



## cinema-dslr (Dec 2, 2012)

in the above video you can clearly see that the camera is in foto mode during the remote shooting presentation.
in the manual it is clearly stated in the wifi and video sections that video is disabled when wifi is enabled and visa versa.
I don't get the reasoning why this is but to criple the functionality of this camera.
Lets hope that the ML crew can free these functions in the near future


----------



## jamiegila (Dec 2, 2012)

Right, thanks for the helpful videos and details from the manual, I get the sense that the canon mobile app has not yet worked the video out (aka crippled), although it doesn't make a lot of sense why given that it's very much in control of all the camera's functions, and EOS Utility allows you to shoot video, no problem (no digital zoom possible on the T3i).

Given that there are non-Canon apps that also allow control over the camera, including video like http://dslrcontroller.com/ with a wired connection, my guess is that someone, and maybe eventually Canon, will come up with a great iPad app that will allow remote video shooting.

In the mean time, I wonder if it would work to turn on Live View so you can monitor the focus and exposure on your iPhone or iPad, then when you want to trigger the video, you do so manually on the camera. Although, this wouldn't allow truly remote video shooting, it would likely work just fine for most applications where you just want to use the iPad as an off camera monitor and controller. This does not work on EOS Utility as far as I can tell, but maybe there's a way to allow control from both the computer and the camera.


----------



## schmidtfilme (Dec 6, 2012)

jamiegila said:


> Right, thanks for the helpful videos and details from the manual, I get the sense that the canon mobile app has not yet worked the video out (aka crippled), although it doesn't make a lot of sense why given that it's very much in control of all the camera's functions, and EOS Utility allows you to shoot video, no problem (no digital zoom possible on the T3i).
> 
> Given that there are non-Canon apps that also allow control over the camera, including video like http://dslrcontroller.com/ with a wired connection, my guess is that someone, and maybe eventually Canon, will come up with a great iPad app that will allow remote video shooting.
> 
> In the mean time, I wonder if it would work to turn on Live View so you can monitor the focus and exposure on your iPhone or iPad, then when you want to trigger the video, you do so manually on the camera. Although, this wouldn't allow truly remote video shooting, it would likely work just fine for most applications where you just want to use the iPad as an off camera monitor and controller. This does not work on EOS Utility as far as I can tell, but maybe there's a way to allow control from both the computer and the camera.



The camera does turn off movie shooting when wifi is enabled. It does not seem to be an issue with the EOS remote.


----------

